# Ulead Media Studio 7 Pro - Absturz



## radical-junkie (2. August 2004)

Hallo,
Ich habe folgendes Problem, das mich sehr ärgert. Ich beschreibe es zunächst einmal:
Ich hab gestern meinen Rechner formatiert und alles neu eingerichtet. Dies habe ich hauptsächlich getan, da Ulead Media Studio 7 vorher direkt nach dem Start mit einem Fehler wieder beendet werden musste. ( Windows- Fehler, "Senden", "nicht Senden", ihr wisst schon)
Ulead Mediastudio ließ sich also vorher nicht ausführen.
Nach der Neuinstallation von WIndows XP Pro habe ich Media Studio 7 installiert und - siehe da - es hat gestartet und war funktionsfähig.
Nun habe ich aber soeben meine WinTV - PVR Treiber wieder installiert um ein bisschen TV zu schauen.
Dannwollte ich Media Studio 7 starten, doch das Programm stürzt wieder mit demselben Fehler ab! Startet wieder nicht!
Ich denke, dass die Übeltäter dann die Treiber für die WinTV - PVR Karte sind! ( Streaming Data Capture Device)
Dasselbe Problem hatte ich auch mit Sony Vegas 5 - Absturz sofort nach Start!
Patches und FAQs der Programme und der TV - Karte helfen mir auch nicht weiter!
Kennt jemand dieses Problem oder weiß jemand wie man es beheben kann?
Ich wäre dankbar für jede Art von Hilfe,
mfG
Jan


----------



## rapidclean (3. August 2004)

*Wintv PVR + beliebiges Videoeditierprogramm*

@radical-junkie

Hi,

Ich habe das selbes Problem und glaube aber eine Lösung gefunden zu haben:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q: I'am having trouble getting your Hauppauge WinTV-PVR to coexist with some
video editing software.
A: If you're having trouble getting your Hauppauge WinTV-PVR to coexistwith other video editing software.
Try download the this http://www.shspvr.com/download/hcwpvrsolocaponoff.zip

Try this if all eles fail sent by Kevin
If you're having trouble getting your Hauppauge WinTV-PVR to coexistwith Sonic Foundry's Vegas Video or other video editing software underWindows 2000, then this will probably correct the problem.
In particular, we are speaking about spontaneous GPFs that occur whenloading particular video editing sofware. Modifying the following batchfiles slightly will probably fix similar problems under Windows 95, 98, XP, etc.
1. Create a directory called C:\VIDEOCAP
2. Create two batch files with the following contents:
VIDEOCAP.BAT
-------------------
move c:\videocap\hcwSoloCap.ax c:\winnt\system32
move c:\videocap\Hcwutl32.dll c:\winnt\system32
VIDEOEDIT.BAT
--------------------
move c:\winnt\system32\hcwSoloCap.ax c:\videocap
move c:\winnt\system32\Hcwutl32.dll c:\videocap
Adjust pathnames as necessary.
3. Obviously, run VIDEOCAP.BAT when you want to capture video with the
WinTV application, and run VIDEOEDIT.BAT when you want to run your
favorite video editing applications that will not function otherwise.
Note that you will not be able to use your WinTV PVR under these applications.
Moving these two files "out of the way" completely solves the problem.
The question of why these two files are not compatible with all video
editing sofware is unknown to me, and perhaps Hauppauge needs to take a
closer look at how they are implementing their drivers.

This fix brought to you by Kevin O'Mara

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quelle: http://www.shspvr.com/

cu

rapidclean


----------



## radical-junkie (4. August 2004)

hast dus damit hinbekommen?
die beiden registryfiles bewirken bei mir nichts.
Das andre versteh ich nich so ganz  Wenn man die Dateien erstellt, funktioniert die Tv-Karte nicht?
Dann könnte ich sie ja gleich deinstallieren..
Kannst dus mir vielleicht ma erklärn? Auch das mit den Dateien erstellen?
Wenns bei dir denn geklappt hat..
Schönen Dank erstmal..


----------



## radical-junkie (4. August 2004)

Habs geschnallt, aber die .bat Dateien bringen auch nichts. Sag mal, wie du es gemacht hast, wenn es bei dir jetzt funktioniert..


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (12. April 2005)

das gleiche problem hatte ich auch
hab dann die version von nem freund bekommen und siehe da es funktioniert
ich denke das ich ne version hatte die noch programmierbugs hatte
also ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter bis dann
cu


----------

